# Prancer



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

So sorry for your loss  sounds like you had some really great years together and I'm sure it was a comfort to you both that you could be there at the end.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Aw I'm very sorry for your loss.


----------

